# T2: Trainspotting sequel (as in Welsh's one)



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2016)

Well i never....

*T2: Trainspotting 2 (2017) - IMDb*

*"*
*Storyline*
*It was assumed that the sequel would be an adaptation of Trainspotting author Irvine Welsh's follow-up novel Porno. The novel follows the Trainspotting characters later-in-life foray into the world of pornography."*


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 22, 2016)

They've all mostly given up doing smack and are now strung out on legal highs.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 22, 2016)

There's no chance it can top the first one, but I'm looking forward to it anyway.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm really looking forward to it. I actually prefer Porno as a book to Trainspotting, so I'll be really interested to see what they do with it


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 22, 2016)

They are loosely following Porno, and adding some bits of other books too. As it is set in the modern day the 'porn' element will be adapted to reflect that industry as it exists today....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 22, 2016)

colacubes said:


> I'm really looking forward to it. I actually prefer Porno as a book to Trainspotting, so I'll be really interested to see what they do with it



I particularly liked Spud's chapters in the book. Sick Boy is just a twat so I wasn't as bothered about what happened to him.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> There's no chance it can top the first one, but I'm looking forward to it anyway.


i reckon the original one is already Very Much Of Its Time...  Its definitely topable


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 22, 2016)

ska invita said:


> i reckon the original one is already Very Much Of Its Time...  Its definitely topable



I'm prepared to be wrong of course. I do want this to be good. I just think I've too much nostalgia tied up in the first one so this would have to be something truly great for me to get that same excitement back.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm prepared to be wrong of course. I do want this to be good. I just think I've too much nostalgia tied up in the first one so this would have to be something truly great for me to get that same excitement back.


youre older and more cynical...a hard ask


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2016)

The film is iconic but pretty terrible in hindsight


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> The film is iconic but pretty terrible in hindsight


hah, i jsut wathced a clip online and errrr ...its better than human traffic anyway !


----------



## weepiper (Jul 22, 2016)

They've been filming on location in various places in Edinburgh all this week.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 22, 2016)

ska invita said:


> i reckon the original one is already Very Much Of Its Time...  Its definitely topable



No possible. There are some films that shouldn't have a sequel, Trainspotting is one of them.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2016)

Anything is possible !
Danny Boyle interview


----------



## Reno (Jul 22, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> No possible. There are some films that shouldn't have a sequel, Trainspotting is one of them.


I don't see why not. I think it will be interesting to see what happened to these characters a couple of decades on.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah and Danny Boyle doesnt just knock stuff out for the sake of it
Could be a more mature film...
Trainspotting 1 is great in that the characters were young and so were the audience that loved it...the style suited that.... will be interesting to see how we've all changed!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 22, 2016)

With the original the marketing was as important as the film in making it an iconic of the moment film.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 22, 2016)

It was just MTV. Interesting enough but not a good film let alone a great one. Is Boyle doing the sequel? I don't rate him at all. Shallow Grave was better I guess.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 24, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Yeah and Danny Boyle doesnt just knock stuff out for the sake of it...



Sunshine, 28 Days Later, 127 Hours, Slumdog.   These are quality films.

He certainly does not just knock stuff out.

(also A Life Less Ordinary, which I loved)


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> With the original the marketing was as important as the film in making it an iconic of the moment film.


everyone had one of those posters, fucking everyone. See also: that two tone Scarface poster


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 25, 2016)

Hmm gonna be a odd film to introduce a reef of new characters, you only know of if you read his other works.

Might work hmmz


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> everyone had one of those posters, fucking everyone. See also: that two tone Scarface poster



Good posters can make classics.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 25, 2016)

That new trailer seems to be overloaded on all the social media right now. I can't find a playable link anywhere.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 25, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> That new trailer seems to be overloaded on all the social media right now. I can't find a playable link anywhere.



It's only one shot of them on a platform... your not missing anything.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 25, 2016)

Ah ok now its working. Totally worth the constant page refreshing.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 25, 2016)

Original is overrated and this probably will be too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2016)

It'll be just like this:

and if Limmy can do it in 59 seconds, why bother?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 26, 2016)

T2.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 26, 2016)

Being in Uni when the first one was out, as well as everyone having the poster, everyone had the soundtrack CD and played it loads! 

Looking forward to this, the book is great.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 3, 2016)

First Trailer



Not convinced by that to be honest. Nice to see the characters / actors together again but feels like a re-tread (especially the updated 'Choose Life' speech).

Hopefully it's just a bad trailer.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 3, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> First Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same, though I'm sure it will turn out fine. I like the poster though.

I'm wondering how many characters from the book make it, Juice Terry for example.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 3, 2016)

fuck it. I am drooling with anticipation anyway


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2016)

spuds got a touch of the bez about him these days.


----------



## mod (Jan 12, 2017)

Cannae fucking wait for this*

* Although expecting to be disappointed.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 12, 2017)

You know it's going to be shit. I mean come on guys.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 12, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> You know it's going to be shit. I mean come on guys.


its going to be better than KLF getting back together


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 12, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> You know it's going to be shit. I mean come on guys.



Yup, I'd almost bet on the general consensus being average at best.

The original is a bit overrated, Boyle is way overrated as a director, and it's hard to think of a sequel 20 years later that's been good!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 12, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Yup, I'd almost bet on the general consensus being average at best.
> 
> The original is a bit overrated, Boyle is way overrated as a director, and it's hard to think of a sequel 20 years later that's been good!


force awakens


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 12, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> force awakens



I'll take your word for it.  I'm not into Star Wars these days.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 12, 2017)

Empire days it's boss - that it has plenty of elements of what we lose as we get older and how much and who we hold onto. 

Robert Carlyle I know is doing his bit in interviews but he says the script made him burst into tears and he never does that.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 14, 2017)

I think it's gonna be great.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 15, 2017)

As a refresher friends are coming over, with slippers, to watch the first one - and get mashed.


----------



## gosub (Jan 20, 2017)

reiviews aren't bad.  Looks like they've switched pubs, PortoSunshine sounds like the Pond.


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 20, 2017)

I noticed in Waterstone's the other day that they're now marketing Porno as 'T2'.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 20, 2017)

This review is marginally spoilery, but probably not if you've read porno (I haven't).  Anyway, it sounds good.
T2 Trainspotting review – choose a sequel that doesn't disappoint


----------



## Voley (Jan 20, 2017)

I've only read two reviews but quite excited by what I've heard so far. I wasn't going to bother going to see this but think I will now.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 20, 2017)

My mate's voice is used in this! The stunt man couldn't do a Scottish accent so they used my mate's. I definitely can't wait...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 20, 2017)

gosub said:


> reiviews aren't bad.  Looks like they've switched pubs, PortoSunshine sounds like the Pond.



The two I've read are _very_ positive.  I may need to eat my words.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 21, 2017)

gosub said:


> the Pond.



I'm very pleased the Pond is still going  . I think it's probably the pub with the highest Decent Boozer:Massively Dismal Surroundings ratio I've ever been in.


----------



## campanula (Jan 21, 2017)

Probably not for me. I loved Trainspotting - the book and even film - exuberant, joyful, even the dismal parts, and also surprisingly authentic (being somewhat a druggie)...but then found that I increasingly loathed Irvine Welsh with an increasingly visceral detestation with every crappy pile of garbage...I think Marabou Stork was the start of it until I sincerely wished the fuckwit simply vanished off the face of the earth. Just the over-exposure to utterly unsympathetic men, each and every one of them despicable scum, just failed to ignite even the tiniest shred of engagement.
Pissed off with Danny Boyle as well after his sickening nostalgia olympic fest.
Nothing hurts more than that horrible realisation that youthful admiration was built on sand.


----------



## mod (Jan 23, 2017)

campanula said:


> Probably not for me. I loved Trainspotting - the book and even film - exuberant, joyful, even the dismal parts, and also surprisingly authentic (being somewhat a druggie)...but then found that I increasingly loathed Irvine Welsh with an increasingly visceral detestation with every crappy pile of garbage...I think Marabou Stork was the start of it until I sincerely wished the fuckwit simply vanished off the face of the earth. Just the over-exposure to utterly unsympathetic men, each and every one of them despicable scum, just failed to ignite even the tiniest shred of engagement.
> Pissed off with Danny Boyle as well after his sickening nostalgia olympic fest.
> Nothing hurts more than that horrible realisation that youthful admiration was built on sand.



I thought Marabou Stork's Nightmares was fantastic. 

I loved the Danny Boyle's opening Ceremony of the London olympics. 

I reckon being repeatedly raped by Lexo and his pals over a hellish 24 hours hurts more than the horrible realisation that youthful admiration was built on sand.


----------



## Voley (Jan 27, 2017)

Really enjoyed that, a lot better than I expected it to be. Difficult to talk about with doing the whole spoiler thing so I won't say too much, especially as it's only just out.

But 



Spoiler: Don't click if you don't want to ruin the ending



A happy ending for Spud, yay!


----------



## pesh (Jan 27, 2017)

Not bad, which is pretty much what I thought of the first one.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 27, 2017)

They are all on BBC1 Graham Norton's show at the moment.


----------



## T & P (Jan 28, 2017)

weltweit said:


> They are all on BBC1 Graham Norton's show at the moment.


Given that guests at Graham Norton's are always allowed the softest of interviews I was surprised to see him asking Boyle and McGregor about their infamous falling out. I guess it was all prearranged though.


----------



## belboid (Jan 28, 2017)

Just back from it, and I am delightfully surprised at just how good it was. Captures the zeitgeist again.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 28, 2017)

T & P said:


> Given that guests at Graham Norton's are always allowed the softest of interviews I was surprised to see him asking Boyle and McGregor about their infamous falling out. I guess it was all prearranged though.



McGregor's anecdote about being in the same first-class cabin as Boyle was not new for a start, but eh, it's a chat show, not a deep exploration of the artist's mind. Robert Carlyle's view on The Full Monty "I thought it was fuckin' pish" made me lol though.


----------



## belboid (Jan 28, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Robert Carlyle's view on The Full Monty "I thought it was fuckin' pish" made me lol though.


that anecdotes nearly twenty years old too


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 28, 2017)

belboid said:


> that anecdotes nearly twenty years old too



Well, new to me. Mind you, I've not seen The Full Monty, so I'm not exactly on point with these things


----------



## killer b (Jan 28, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Well, new to me. Mind you, I've not seen The Full Monty, so I'm not exactly on point with these things


it's fuckin' pish.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 28, 2017)

killer b said:


> it's fuckin' pish.



That's the second time I've heard that tonight from impeccable sources so I'll just cancel the pending download.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome just simply awesome


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 28, 2017)

Curious - in a non-huge-spoliery sort of way - how much sex there is in it, given _Porno _is to a degree the source material. Or is that very much a subplot in the film?


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Curious - in a non-huge-spoliery sort of way - how much sex there is in it, given _Porno _is to a degree the source material. Or is that very much a subplot in the film?





Spoiler: Not hugely spoilery but still



They're not making porn films in this. Sick Boy's trying to open a brothel. It's very different to Porno. Almost a totally different story.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 28, 2017)

Going to see this tonight. Looking forward to seeing my home town (the real home town, not the tourist version) on the big screen again.


----------



## gosub (Jan 28, 2017)

weepiper said:


> Going to see this tonight. Looking forward to seeing my home town (the real home town, not the tourist version) on the big screen again.


 Morningside isn't in Leith


----------



## Cloo (Jan 28, 2017)

We enjoyed it - rare to see a sequel by the same people that is so different in tone, basically it has grown the story up with the characters, and they made the most of it with great performances, especially Ewen Bremner.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 28, 2017)

We have tickets to see this tonight so I may well be eating my own words/worse fears about this film later.


----------



## elmpp (Jan 28, 2017)

So so good. Loads of little nods to the first without being derivative. The 20-year-sequel aspect is novel and done brilliantly. 

Danny Boyle is such an underrated director


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 28, 2017)

Ewan Bremner was brilliant. Thought the film was great. Not quite the classic that Trainspotting was, but great sequel.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 28, 2017)

Aaaaand relax, it's good 

It will never change the world like the original, but flies well above other (Inc Irvine Welsh) adaptations and/or cash-in sequels.

The scene in the cubicle is worth the entrance fee alone


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2017)

I thought Ewen Bremner overdid it a bit at times tbh. Minor criticism mind, his storyline is ace. One of the best things in the film.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 28, 2017)

gosub said:


> Morningside isn't in Leith


Morningside isn't my home town ''


----------



## weepiper (Jan 28, 2017)

Very good. Came away happy. The Huns will be RAGING.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2017)

Is Morningside posh? I know in the books they talk about coke as 'Morningside speed.' I thought it was basically saying coke was just expensive crap for yuppies. Is that right?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 28, 2017)

Voley said:


> Is Morningside posh? I know in the books they talk about coke as 'Morningside speed.' I thought it was basically saying coke was just expensive crap for yuppies. Is that right?


Morningside is about the poshest bit of Edinburgh at least historically anyway, there's more expensive places now to buy a house but yes. V middle class.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2017)

Cheers. That makes sense then. I've always wondered. Googling didn't help.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 28, 2017)

They filmed the scenes in Veronika's flat round the corner from where I used to work, in fact I saw some of the crew a few times on my lunch break. They used a Nardini's ice cream cafe to base the crew, which they refurbished to look like a Chinese restaurant for some reason  anyway Nardini's is still not reopened yet and we all said at the time that they must have gotten a pretty good deal for allowing that. Well see the guy with the big beard in the opening scene in the NA group? He also appears as part of the building crew later on. He's Michael Nardini


----------



## gosub (Jan 28, 2017)

weepiper said:


> Morningside is about the poshest bit of Edinburgh at least historically anyway, there's more expensive places now to buy a house but yes. V middle class.


At least Morningside has some soul, unlike new town


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 28, 2017)

gosub said:


> At least Morningside has some soul, unlike new town



Morningside is a bit of a mix of a place really, bits of it are as posh as some other parts (Cramond, Trinity, Barnton) and not as posh as the New Town, and others are just usual Edinburgh tenement life. It does however have the worst pub in the the universe though - The Canny Man. A pub run by, and catering for, cunts.


----------



## Sue (Jan 28, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Morningside is a bit of a mix of a place really, bit's of it are as posh as some other parts (Cramond, Trinity, Barnton) and not as posh as the New Town. It does however have the worst pub in the the universe though - The Canny Man. A pub run by, and catering for, cunts.



I went into the Canny Man's once many years ago. Drinks were v expensive. The barman came over at one point and asked us to move -- we had a table -- so some regulars could sit down. We refused, spent a very, very long time drinking our drinks and nicked the (fancy) glasses for good measure. Never went in there again, even when I was living just along the road. 

(Did used to like the Waverly Pen ad outside though. Is it still there?)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 29, 2017)

Thoroughly enjoyed that.  A very good sequel. Some of the plot was a bit forced, but it certainly captured the spirit of the original while bringing the melancholy of the passing of time and misplaced friendships to the to forefront of the story.

What were all The Shining references about?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 29, 2017)

elmpp said:


> Danny Boyle is such an underrated director



Really?  Films tend to be hyped on his name.  The majority of his films are average at best.  IMO.


----------



## elmpp (Jan 29, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Really?  Films tend to be hyped on his name.  The majority of his films are average at best.  IMO.


Where's the hype? By all accounts he has struggles to get films greenlit (slumdog etc).

He's run the whole gamut of genres also from Bollywood, psych thrillers to biographies. 

Turned down a knighthood

And he made Sunshine. Love that film


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 29, 2017)

elmpp said:


> Where's the hype? By all accounts he has struggles to get films greenlit (slumdog etc).
> 
> He's run the whole gamut of genres also from Bollywood, psych thrillers to biographies.
> 
> ...



He's made a wide range of films, but most are distinctly average, style over substance.  Sunshine (for example) is just a mish-mash of ideas taken from much better sci-fi/horror films.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 29, 2017)

Spoiler



"Renton left spud two grand not four.... Also they sold it for 16k.....4k each, but they didn't take off the 4k they bought it for of which Rento paid 2k Just saying"


----------



## elmpp (Jan 29, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> He's made a wide range of films, but most are distinctly average, style over substance.  Sunshine (for example) is just a mish-mash of ideas taken from much better sci-fi/horror films.


You're just plain wrong [emoji1]


----------



## Wilf (Jan 30, 2017)

All the reviews on here are good, all the ones I've read in the press have been good, mine is about the least positive. I did enjoy it and thought it was a good effort.  I was just a bit ambiguous about the tone. Dunno, the slapstick didn't quite sit with the poignant bits somehow, a case of being less than its parts?  Also, felt a bit stop starty, along with a certain issue with the plot - see below.  Suspect I'm in a minority of one on all this though.



Spoiler: plot thingy



The betrayal bit, played out with the development grant, was a bit obvious and tied the whole film too much to the first one. Felt like it restricted things to me.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 30, 2017)

i liked the mix of tones - it shouldnt work but it did...sometimes scenes were like staid theatre, sometimes action movie, sometimes comedy, sometimes gritty....the visual style changes, different effects, text on the screen - all very postmodern - realistic characters one second, total over-the-top archetypes the next .... its a weird brew. But it worked for me

Was the first one like that? I cant remember...I think it was

my biggest complaint was about Veronika, who felt too one dimensional and whose actions weren't given enough weight compared to the boys


----------



## Wilf (Jan 30, 2017)

ska invita said:


> i liked the mix of tones - it shouldnt work but it did...sometimes scenes were like staid theatre, sometimes action movie, sometimes comedy, sometimes gritty....the visual style changes, different effects, text on the screen - all very postmodern - realistic characters one second, total over-the-top archetypes the next .... its a weird brew. But it worked for me
> 
> Was the first one like that? I cant remember...I think it was


 I came out muttering the word _postmodern_ to my partner.  It definitely got a bit that way towards the end.  The original had the same elements in terms of the on screen titles and voiceovers, but just seemed to flow a bit better than this one. Interesting that it opened up with 



Spoiler: music



a lust for life remix.


. In some ways the whole thing felt like a remix.  Where you hear a favourite song but with a different beat, a bit less of a driving rhythm. That was the problem for me, the pace and flow of the thing though, as I said, I still enjoyed it - and could see how most people _really_ enjoyed it.

By the by, I really enjoyed skagboys.  From what I remember of it, that was told as a pretty straight story (gave or take the equally postmodern debate about whether to tell the story in the vernacular or not).


----------



## ska invita (Jan 30, 2017)

in a way its a bit like Force Awakens in that theres some soft reboot parallels... 
but it definitely got me thinking about the last twenty years in my life, how things change, how things stay the same.... it felt deep and shallow at the same time.... unusual film


----------



## Wilf (Jan 31, 2017)

Spoiler: A Kelly McDonald point



Bit disappointed her part was only a cameo.  Not sure why that was. Her relationship with Renton would have been an obvious line to develop in sequel, particularly as the whole thing was about regret.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 31, 2017)

I liked it a lot, if you enjoyed the first one its a natural choice. The person I went with loved it more. I don't remember Edinburgh staring so much in the first. Would watch again.


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 31, 2017)

Excellent and enjoyable film , superb shot of Edinburgh - anyone know where the pub (planned sauna) was ? ....


----------



## 2hats (Jan 31, 2017)

Wilf said:


> a different beat, a bit less of a driving rhythm ... the pace and flow of the thing


Almost as if middle aged eh? 


Chilli.s said:


> I don't remember Edinburgh staring so much in the first.


Well much of the original film was shot in Glasgow. But having said that...


davesgcr said:


> anyone know where the pub (planned sauna) was ? ....


The Douglas Hotel in Clydebank, I understand.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 4, 2017)

a bit of blade runner at the end....


----------



## gosub (Feb 4, 2017)

Sick boys business plan would have been a goer though, number of sailors you have to direct to Lothian Road is surprisingly high, and quite a few potential staff on the lynx


----------



## oryx (Feb 4, 2017)

We watched the first one last night in anticipation...hadn't seen it since 96 but it was brilliant to watch again

(Cigs/ashtrays in pubs and the lack of mobile phones have become interesting period details!).

Can't wait to see T2.


----------



## gosub (Feb 4, 2017)

Saw it Wednesday, 8 people in a Basingstoke cinema,:-(   Mrs saw it @ cameo first night


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 4, 2017)

so I went to watch this at the cinema house and was not dissapointed, problem was it was late o'clock so I don't remember fuck all of it. 12.50 down the shitter. I mean I enjoyed watching it but around 20 mins in, je suis fatigue. Wanted to go earlier but circumstances conspired asginst me. will d/l


----------



## Red About Town (Feb 9, 2017)

Choose life, choose a sequel, choose a farce, choose embarrassing yourself on screen desperately trying to be the breakthrough actor you were twenty years ago. Choose a sound track, choose vynal remixes of classic Iggy Pop when you haven't been to the record shop lately. Choose escaping from prison, going home and not being raided that very night. Choose getting an EU grant up front on the advent of Brexit. Choose mindnumbing spirit crushing reprises of scenes from the original in pursuit of a narrative. Choose an audience who loves it all anyway and secretly hopes for T3. Choose life.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 10, 2017)

Worth the money for the Toilet Cubicle scene alone , I thought it stood up on its own merit , probably best enjoyed buy those of a similar age .


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 10, 2017)

2hats said:


> Well much of the original film was shot in Glasgow.



T2 has a scene near the start shot at the gates of Glasgow University. The 1451 date was a bit of a give away.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 10, 2017)

Red About Town said:


> Choose life, choose a sequel, choose a farce, choose embarrassing yourself on screen desperately trying to be the breakthrough actor you were twenty years ago. Choose a sound track, choose vynal remixes of classic Iggy Pop when you haven't been to the record shop lately. Choose escaping from prison, going home and not being raided that very night. Choose getting an EU grant up front on the advent of Brexit. Choose mindnumbing spirit crushing reprises of scenes from the original in pursuit of a narrative. Choose an audience who loves it all anyway and secretly hopes for T3. Choose life.


 Yep, I had a go at trying to say what was wrong with it earlier, but this does the job much better.  Lots of good bits such as the 'pin number sketch', but ultimately it didn't 'feel right' to me. Entirely watchable as a farce, but didn't do anywhere near as much as it claimed it was doing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2017)

Red About Town said:


> Choose life, choose a sequel, choose a farce, choose embarrassing yourself on screen desperately trying to be the breakthrough actor you were twenty years ago. Choose a sound track, choose vynal remixes of classic Iggy Pop when you haven't been to the record shop lately. Choose escaping from prison, going home and not being raided that very night. Choose getting an EU grant up front on the advent of Brexit. Choose mindnumbing spirit crushing reprises of scenes from the original in pursuit of a narrative. Choose an audience who loves it all anyway and secretly hopes for T3. Choose life.


I saw it tonight and thought pretty much the same. As a standalone film it's pretty average, but if you were a fan of the first one then it's great. I'll defninately watch it again at some point


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2017)

plot holes


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 17, 2017)

Voley said:


> Is Morningside posh? I know in the books they talk about coke as 'Morningside speed.' I thought it was basically saying coke was just expensive crap for yuppies. Is that right?



aye, and coke is pish.


----------



## Sue (Feb 18, 2017)

Just saw this. I'm in the minority here but didn't think it was very good. Tired was the word that came to mind when I was watching it. Didn't really hang together and felt like it was just crying to cram in as many references to the original as possible without doing much else. Disappointing.


----------



## flustercuck (Feb 20, 2017)

Red About Town said:


> Choose life, choose a sequel, choose a farce, ......Choose life.



A very uncharitable opinion. Whilst some of it felt completely illogical plot holes wise (ie, the running back home after the prison break and the police not visiting, the "who owned the car parked at the end" stuff), plus a couple of wasted plot strands (the stolen TV in the warehouse? That was surely a police raid being signposted).... overall I came out of it not feeling cheated, but feeling it was quite a good exploration of what it is like to constantly try to live in the past, paling against your own self twenty years earlier. Mostly the crisis of male self-image, I thought.

There's absolutely nowhere to take T3. And I don't want to see a T3 anyway - T2 completes the whole thing about the arc of everyone there.

I really did not like the closing shot and end credits, mind you.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 20, 2017)

Trying not to put spoilers in here. 

I found the film enjoyable but flawed. It has almost a manic or desperate air to it. No sooner had a possibility or story arc been opened up it's gone to replaced by another. 

The worst bit for me was the entirely contrived 'choose...' monologue that just appears. Toe curlingly obvious.  I also thought the film was very male (literally no role at all for the original women characters - whiit??), a bit naff in parts (the Renton/Sick Boy bonding scene/George Best obsession/middle aged blokes having it) and it missed so many potentially interesting reference points such as the Referendum and the return of a Tory Government etc. The soundtrack was so bad I'm still shuddering. And I really disliked what they did with Begbie.

The pervading air of nostalgia worked well in parts, beautifully so with a couple of moments and I also thought some of the film was really well shot. I liked the rumination on time and friendship, in fact I thought these themes dominated the film. It was also momentarily thrilling to be transported back to that point in your own life. I thought the use of Spud as a writer and what he writes was a really clever idea and device. I thought the family stuff with Renton was massively moving.

Overall, good but far from a classic.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 20, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Trying not to put spoilers in here.
> 
> I found the film enjoyable but flawed. It has almost a manic or desperate air to it. No sooner had a possibility or story arc been opened up it's gone to replaced by another.
> 
> .


This. Almost felt like a sketch show in parts.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 20, 2017)

Wilf said:


> This. Almost felt like a sketch show in parts.



Yup, which is ironic given that the novel Trainspotting was a series of short stories stitched together and this is a film script they've had 20 years and presumably a massive budget to write, direct and edit


----------



## Sue (Feb 20, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Trying not to put spoilers in here.
> 
> I found the film enjoyable but flawed. It has almost a manic or desperate air to it. No sooner had a possibility or story arc been opened up it's gone to replaced by another.
> 
> ...


I thought the Spud storyline was definitely the best thing about it.


----------



## flustercuck (Feb 21, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Yup, which is ironic given that the novel Trainspotting was a series of short stories stitched together and this is a film script they've had 20 years and presumably a massive budget to write, direct and edit



According to Danny Boyle, they started again from scratch early in 2015 and abandoned all the previous drafts, story ideas... the whole lot (except that lifted from Porno) ; I think that was mentioned in his interview with Kermode.

Thing I hated about the ending was this Whilst I loved the idea that the towerblocks Spud is living in are raised and demolished - indicating the passing of everything they used to base their lives on -  I felt the photographic treatment of it in the end credits (all greyed out and digitally manipulated) significantly diminished the impact of it. Made it look fake, when it is obviously a real demolition.

According to imdb, the budget is $18million (about £13 million), and that probably includes marketing.  Compared to Boyles previous budgets for his films - Steve Jobs $30m, Trance $20m, 127 Hours £18m (in 2009),Slumdog $15m (2008), Sunshine $33m (2007), - T2 is his cheapest film (bearing in mind inflation) in over a decade. Compared to your standard blockbuster budget, he can do 8 or 9 films for the same price. I'd hardly say "Massive", though I would concede the budget is (inflation adjusted) about double that of the original.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 24, 2017)

Saw it tonight (last night in my local cinema). Not bad for what it had to live up to (which it never would). Some good storytelling and very charming in moments. Liked the nostalgia and Spud's journey. It was thought provoking and entertaining, but left me a bit deflated nonetheless.


----------



## elmpp (Feb 24, 2017)

You're all off your collective nuts. 

This was pretty much a unique sequel - huge time gap, evolved characters and totally different premise. 

But yeah, keep banging on about the "choose life" thing


----------



## Shirl (Feb 24, 2017)

Last night I watched Trainspotting for the first time  I don't know why it took me so long but I won't leave it so long to watch the sequel


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 24, 2017)

I had a cry in the middle which surprised the fuck out of me!!!


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 24, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> so I went to watch this at the cinema house and was not dissapointed, problem was it was late o'clock so I don't remember fuck all of it. 12.50 down the shitter. I mean I enjoyed watching it but around 20 mins in, je suis fatigue. Wanted to go earlier but circumstances conspired asginst me. will d/l



I only just remembered I went to see this on Wednesday night when I saw this thread title. Don't remember anything after the opening credits (was that fat white family?).

I was pissed as fuck by the time I rolled into the ritzy at 6.30 and carried on my downward spiral from there with the assistance of a bottle of some foul 'chardonnay'. I'm sure it was a good film tho. But yes, £14 quid or so down the pisser.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 24, 2017)

the first Trainspotting is one of the greatest films ever made.

Growing up in the 90s, had a profound effect on me. Not even sure why.


----------



## flustercuck (Feb 24, 2017)

elmpp said:


> You're all off your collective nuts.
> 
> This was pretty much a unique sequel - huge time gap, evolved characters and totally different premise.
> 
> But yeah, keep banging on about the "choose life" thing



Thing i really appreciated is it worked in the ages / evolution of the characters and the passage of time into a story which took that into account - whereas most sequels simply ignore any changes and press the reset button. (Tell me about the PTSD Iron Man has....oh, it magically gets wiped away between movies!)

And a completely different, yet logical, sensical premise.

Well, this is where George Lucas' Prequels get short shrift ; if you look at them from a story point of view, Each of them has a completely different throughline of events. A lot of people don't like them, but - at least they are each telling their own story and not just a retread  of the films in the franchise before it. (Unlike JJ's "Force Awakens", which is essentially the exact same premise as ANH.) I'm not a prequel apologist, but there is no way those films are the same story told with different actors.


----------



## chainsawjob (Mar 1, 2017)

Saw T2 at the weekend, and tbh I was not enamoured.  The first Trainspotting I love, and have rewatched several times.  This one, it seemed to jump about a lot, get going with one thread and then jump to something else.  I didn't really enjoy how it referenced the original so much, I'd have preferred if there weren't the flashbacks or re-running some of the original scenes like the walk in the Highlands (although some of the musical reprieves were nostalgic in a nice way). There was a weary 'living in the past' feeling about it.  I expected it to be more original, and less reliving 'glory days'.  Shame Kelly McDonald only featured briefly, I like her.  I suppose Spud's character was the best thing, but the idea of him writing the story of the original film, I didn't find that convincing. Nor the 'friendship' between Renton and Sick Boy, were they really that good friends back in the day?  It didn't have the energy of the original, but then I suppose they're all 20 years older... but to me it had a very tired feel to it.  Probably I'll watch it again on a small screen, might enjoy it more than at the cinema, I'm not that much a fan of big screens.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 1, 2017)

I loved this, from start to end. Like seeing old friends, lots of laughs and feels. Sounded great in the cinema too.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 1, 2017)

I think not having seen the original for such a long time helped.


----------



## oryx (Mar 1, 2017)

I saw this at the weekend as well, after re-watching the original recently.

My boring and predictable verdict was 'really good, but not as good as the original'.

I loved the scene in the Protestant social club, which was genuinely hilarious, and thought the film had a poignant feel about it in some parts. I thought the end credits, where the tower blocks were shown being demolished, really worked in that sense.

Two things.

Sick Boy's shoes - I know he was meant to be a pimp but, the fuck?

The bit at the end where Renton is in his old bedroom and it stretches and stretches into an unending corridor - gave me the claustrophobic creeps!


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2017)

oryx said:


> The bit at the end where Renton is in his old bedroom and it stretches and stretches into an unending corridor - gave me the claustrophobic creeps!


I really liked that scene. It was like the opposite of the scene in the first one where he sinks into the floor when he's OD-ing with Lou Reed in the background.


----------



## flustercuck (Mar 2, 2017)

Voley said:


> I really liked that scene. It was like the opposite of the scene in the first one where he sinks into the floor when he's OD-ing with Lou Reed in the background.




I hated that scene. Not the idea of it - it is a perfect thematic ending, but the execution of it...the way it went on and on and on - that felt like "yes, we get the point, NOW KEEP SHOWING IT US OVER AND OVER AND OVER"... It went on way too long and hammered home the point with the subtlety of a nuclear war. That didn't need to be so overlong.

Once the point is made, cut to black. Let you sink in with your own emotions, rather than dragging it on until it is overkill. The point was made. Way TOO fucking long.

Sorry, that last shot really annoyed me. Not the shot - the length. Imagine if the closing shot of train in "North by Northwest" just looped over and over for two minutes, and you get my point.

The photographic treatment of the end credits with all the video fx over the tower blocks? I liked the idea , but the execution sucked. made it look like some sort of abstract, wanky rave music video, and completely removed the power of the full circle of Spud getting his life and home back together...only to have it taken away from him and him forced out


----------



## elmpp (Mar 2, 2017)

Tosh


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 19, 2017)

The film has only just made it to New Zealand and I went to see it last night. I enjoyed it very much but I don't think it would stand alone very well. The whole audience was "of a certain age" and I heard some younger folk in the foyer beforehand saying "Trainspotting? What's that?".

I think I enjoued it because I love all the actors - particularly Ewan Bremner who is just awesome - and also because it felt like catching up with old friends. It was great to see Irvine but by god does he look old now!

I agree with what others have said about it feeling very bitty - lots of scenes didn't go anywhere. I loved all the references to the original - which again doesn't let it stand up on it's own but perhaps it's not meant to. It's whole purpose is precisely to catch up with old friends.

I felt a huge cultural divide as I laughed a lot more than the other audience members


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2017)

Seemed to be trying too hard to be good.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 22, 2017)

I just saw this for the first time. Wasn't expecting it to be as good as the original - or at least make me _feel _how the original did (basically just to go fucking nuts and cane it no matter what for as long as possible). But I feel very "meh" about it. It was stylish, had some funny bits and a few affecting bits. The bit with Spud stood in the middle of the early morning sunlit Edinburgh street watching his past scamper by him while some slow Born Slippy chords played was genuinely moving, got a bit of a lump in my throat, especially now I'm at the age where stuff like that happens to me from time to time. But I just felt overall the film was bitty, and far too unbelievable (in its world, obvs - crawling into a toilet in the first one felt less unlikely than several moments in T2 which simply involved people talking to one another). 

So yeah, I'm glad I only rented it for the night and didn't buy it. 6.5 out of 10 for me.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 22, 2017)

ahhhhh i watched this recently, the born slippy chords was deffo a moment 

i thought the end scenes were evoking blood travelling through veins, life, revival, that kinda artistic shit to reverse the initial scenes of the first and to mirror the imagery of the heroin bring drained from the syringe


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 22, 2017)

Unsure how much of the best bits was the characters' nostalgia or mine.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2017)

Glue is the best irvine welsh film never made


----------



## antimata (Jun 22, 2017)

elmpp said:


> Tosh


what does that mean?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2017)

antimata said:


> what does that mean?


Crap, rubbish, nonsense etc


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## antimata (Jun 22, 2017)

ddraig said:


> Crap, rubbish, nonsense etc


ok...

so an opinion....


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 24, 2017)

Finally watch it as thought I'd be disappointed as the film was so different to the book by reports.


Good movie, Boyle changed it into a nice bit of closer to the characters..

Still a Shame we did not get to see juice Terry and the glue guys on the screen mind


----------



## elmpp (Jun 24, 2017)

The screenplay was a wholesale change from the books but good nonetheless, especially the tie-in with spud becoming Irvine

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## weepiper (Apr 18, 2019)

Former boxer Bradley Welsh killed in Edinburgh West End shooting

Crikey


----------

